# Camping suggestions please



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I won't be going this weekend for Memorial Day, I'm planning on going the weekend after. But I'm having trouble deciding where to go. I want to camp a wooded area, I like pines, not so much desert like starvation. I was thinking Uintas but unsure of fishing quality at the moment. I want to fly fish while my wife will be using a spinning rod.

Suggestions please 

Smith and Morehouse? Never actually been there....
Mill Hollow???


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Current Creek. Fish Lake.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Current Creek.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Uintas might still be a little snowy and cool, but still campable. I have read a few reports that most of the lakes closer to Mirror Lake Highway are open. Millhollow has a sweet campsite if you drive like a mile above the reservoir on your left .....no fees etc. (but no facilities either). Also fishing the inlet can be fun with a fly (nothing of size of course but my wife caught over 50 fish last time we were there). I also agree with Current Creek, but not too familiar with campsites around there. Good Luck!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Currant Creek res. has a very nice established forest service campground operated by pirateers. (Sorry for the editorial) If you drive a short way up the left fork on cc there are some nice dispersed places. It is an unusually early year. Many places usually unaccessable until much later are accessible and dry. The cc area looks like early July. All the streams are clear and there is not much snow left even on the high ridges.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

South Fork of the Ogden River has good fishing and nice camp sites. They are all pay sites though.
Smith and Moore House and Mill Hollow are higher but nice places with stream and lake fishing.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. On Mill Hollow or Smith and Moorehouse with the good weather is it all snow free right now? Anybody know? Currant Creek sounds like it might be a winner. South Fork Ogden was a good suggestion I haven't ever done it. I live in Davis County.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

South Fork also gives you Pineview and Causey to fish.
Crappie action is picking up on Pineview.
Use a small white streamer on the fly rod and a white marabou jig under a bobber for the spinning set up.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Smith and Morehouse was access able three weeks ago. There are not a lot of dispersed areas to camp there but there are two very nice established campgrounds. I don't have first hand info on whether they are open but I would be 90 percent sure they are.


----------

